# Control Point Boxes



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Just something I've been playing around with lately. Theres a group of large scalers I deal with in Canada that makes resin accessories and stuff and they made these for me. I added the Conrail blue painted signs and the lettering. This CP actually exists in reality in Eastern Pennsylvania. I need to get a picture of them next to a engine to see what they look like compared to a D-9 but im sure theyll look right at home. 










shameless plug but if anyone is looking for one of these, check out the link in my signature.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice! I think I've seen them around our part of the country.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

If your in PA youve prolly seen them looking more or less like this. the Conrail Blue color has stuck into the NS days and doesnt look to be changing...which is great hehe


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I assume they are hollow and could be used to house electronics that remain outside. What are the interior dimensions? 

Thanks


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the inside is hollow and the inner dimensions are 2 3/4" High, 2 1/2" Wide and 1 1/2" deep. I've been thinking of mounting the electronics for the Shiloh Signals I have in them and sealing the bottom off slightly to keep out moisture.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, the insides are too small for me.


----------

